# ارجوا شرح فى دائرة تحويل 12v dc الى 220v ac



## سامى ادوارد (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجوا شرح فى دائرة تحويل 12v dc الى 220v ac​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الترانزيستورين يعملان كمذبذب عديم الإستقرار و شرحهما فى هذه السلسلة
سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية 
عندما يكون Q1 موصل سيكون Q2 غير موصل ويمر التيار من البطارية فى نصف الملف الأيسر للترانزيستور ثم ينقلب الوضع
عندما يكون Q2 موصل سيكون Q1 غير موصل ويمر التيار من البطارية فى نصف الملف الأيمن للترانزيستور

هذا يولد تيار متردد فى الثانوى للمحول


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكو اخي ماجد عباس


----------



## emadeddin6969 (12 فبراير 2012)

"" أخي الكريم ... سوف أحاول أن أشرح لك الدارة بطريقة علمية وليست تقليدية وبعيدا عن الكلام النظري الذي أعتدنا عليه في الكتب العربية "" وأضيف على ما قاله الأستاذ ماجد مايلي :

مبدأ عمل الدارة هو تحويل الجهد المستمر إلى متناوب ويتم ذلك يتقطيع الجهد المستمر بواسطة الترانزستورات q1 ,q2 وكما نعلم أن المحول لا يعمل إلا على الجهد المتناوب وبذلك يتم تطبيق الجهد المقطع بواسطة الترانزستورات إلى الملف الأبتدائي وهذا المحول من النوع الرافع للجهد وبالتالي يتم رفعه إلى الجهد 220 فولت أو إلى أي جهد حسب الرغبة ... ولكن هنا يوجد مشكلة أن المنبع المستمر يجب أن يكون له تيار عالي ...


----------

